# واخيرا حسابات الصحى ببرنامج Spipe, Dpipe



## wael nesim (24 يونيو 2013)

سلام لكل المهندسين اللى فى منتدانا الرائع, واللى كل يوم بيضيف معلومة وبيقدم الجديد, اليوم انشاء الله هبدأ معاكم شرح حسابات الصحى برنامج Spipe والبرنامج ده مقدم من شركة elite, بس قبل ما ابدأ فى شرح البرنامج احب اعرف رأيكم فى الموضوع واللى يعرف حاجة عن البرنامج ياريت يقولنا اللى يعرفه, عشان الكل يستفيد, 
رجاء من كل المشاركين : محدش يسأل غير فى محتوى المحاضرة المكتوبة , يعنى محدش يسأل فى حاجة سابقة لأوانها


----------



## حمودي عموري (25 يونيو 2013)

wael nesim قال:


> سلام لكل المهندسين اللى فى منتدانا الرائع, واللى كل يوم بيضيف معلومة وبيقدم الجديد, اليوم انشاء الله هبدأ معاكم شرح حسابات الصحى برنامج Spipe والبرنامج ده مقدم من شركة elite, بس قبل ما ابدأ فى شرح البرنامج احب اعرف رأيكم فى الموضوع واللى يعرف حاجة عن البرنامج ياريت يقولنا اللى يعرفه, عشان الكل يستفيد,
> رجاء من كل المشاركين : محدش يسأل غير فى محتوى المحاضرة المكتوبة , يعنى محدش يسأل فى حاجة سابقة لأوانها





موضوع شيق ومهم لكل مهندسي الميكانيك وخاصة التبريد والنكييف ,بارك الله فيك يا اخي ونحن متلهفون للمحاضرة


----------



## aati badri (25 يونيو 2013)

موضوع شيق ومهم لكل مهندسي الميكانيك​


----------



## amrhawash (25 يونيو 2013)

very goooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## hikal007 (25 يونيو 2013)

ممتاز ,, فى انتظار الرحله الجديده مع احد برامج ايلييت الرائعه


----------



## wael nesim (25 يونيو 2013)

اولا : لازم الكل يثبت البرنامج بالكراك عشان من غير الكراك هتلاقى البرنامج يسمحلك باستخدام 20 ماسورة فقط
ثانيا : افتح قايمة file واختار منها new project هتلاقى البرنامج فتح نافذة فيها كلمة blank project اختارها وبعدها اعمل ok هيفتح البرنامج ملف جديد.
مع انشاء ملف جديد هينشط البرنامج كل قوائمه ومن اهم القوائم التى سوف بندأ بدراستها هى قائمة project وفى اول اختيار من قائمة project هو اختيار general project data وعامة عند انشاء ملف جديد سوف تظهر مباشرة قايمة general project data وفى هذه النافذة نجد الاتى :
قايمة project, client, company وهذه معلومات عامة عن المشروع
وقايمة defaults وهذه القايمة نضع فيها معلومات عن المواسير كـ default بحيث اننا كل ما نفتح ماسورة جديدة " وهو ما سوف ندرسه لاحقا " نلاقى ال default للمواسير اللى احنا دخلناه فى هذه النافذة, وفى هذه النافذة نجد الاتى :
default pipe material وهو تحديد مادة المواسير التى سوف نستخدمها فعند الضغط على السهم الجانبى نجد انواع المواسير التى يمكننا الاختيار منها " ولاحقا سوف ندرس كيفية اضافة انواع اخرى من المواسير ".
default pipe demand gpm curve وهو الـ curve الذى سوف يختار منه الـ gpm المقابل لعدد الـ fixtures units.
default pipe primary segment type وهو الذى نختار منه flush tank or flush valve.
وسوف نستكمل باقى القائمة فى وقت اخر.


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (25 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكمالرجاء اكمال الموضوع نظرا لاهميتة الكبيرة


----------



## PS_HVAC (25 يونيو 2013)

الي الامام يا هندسة 

يا ريت ترفق البرنامج يا باشا​


----------



## kondor (25 يونيو 2013)

جزااااك الله خير في انتظار البرنااااامج


----------



## wael nesim (26 يونيو 2013)

Elite Software - S-Pipe
ده لينك البرنامج


----------



## hikal007 (26 يونيو 2013)

طب لو ممكن ملف الكراك لأن النسخه تدعم فقط 20 نود


----------



## wael nesim (27 يونيو 2013)

S-PipeSi - Download - 4shared
ده **** البرنامج لكن انا مش متأكد انه للاصدار اللى ادرجته قبل ذلك وعلى اى حال انا مش معايا غير الكراك ده لان الشركة اللى انا شغال فيها اشترت البرنامج وعشان كدة مش معايا الكراك.


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (28 يونيو 2013)

ياهندسة مواضيعك تتسم بالروعة والأهمية شكرت لك يا بشمهندس وائل


----------



## hikal007 (28 يونيو 2013)

wael nesim قال:


> S-PipeSi - Download - 4sharedده **** البرنامج لكن انا مش متأكد انه للاصدار اللى ادرجته قبل ذلك وعلى اى حال انا مش معايا غير الكراك ده لان الشركة اللى انا شغال فيها اشترت البرنامج وعشان كدة مش معايا الكراك.


شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس وائل على اهتمامك , بس اللينك اللى حضرتك مشيره ده لبرنامج pipe sizing الخاص بشركه mcquay.لو حضرتك معندكش الكراك لكن النسخه المثبته على الجهاز مفعله ممكن تدخل على programe file وبعدين elite وبعدين s pipe , هتلاقى ملف اسمه spipew.wef انسخه هنا وخلينا نعمل محاوله ونجرب


----------



## wael nesim (4 يوليو 2013)

سلام لكل شباب الملتقى, اعتذر على التأخير فى الرد, سأكمل شرح البرنامج ولكن بصورة مختلفة الى حد ما وليكم اول محاضرة, اما بالنسبة للكراك فأنا لا استطيع ان احصل عليه.
SPipe - Lecture 1 - Download - 4shared


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (6 يوليو 2013)

باشمهندس وائل نسيم أين أنت وحشتنا


----------



## wael nesim (6 يوليو 2013)

بكرة انشاء الله هنزل المحاضرة التانية للبرنامج


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (7 يوليو 2013)

دائما موضوعاتك تسعدنا ربنا يكرمك ياهندسة ويوفقك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## wael nesim (7 يوليو 2013)

SPipe - Lecture 2 - Download - 4shared
المحاضرة الثانية, فى انتظار استفساراتكم


----------



## eng_tohame (8 يوليو 2013)

ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wael nesim (14 يوليو 2013)

SPipe - Lecture 3 - Download - 4shared
المحاضرة الثالثة, فى انتظار استفساراتكم


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (14 يوليو 2013)

شكرا مهندس وائل المحترم وفى إنتظار البقية


----------



## mya1963 (14 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لكم


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (20 يوليو 2013)

باشمهندس وائل أنت فين عسى أن تكون بصحة وعافية


----------



## wael nesim (23 يوليو 2013)

اعتذر على التأخير, ولكن هذا نظرا لظروف, اليكم المحاضرة الرابعة
SPipe - Lecture 4 - Download - 4shared
فى انتظار استفساراتكم


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (23 يوليو 2013)

شكرا مهندس وائل


----------



## wael nesim (24 يوليو 2013)

عفوا, ارجو ان تكون الافادة لكل من فى المنتدى وانا فى انتظار استفساراتكم فى المحاضرات حتى الان, ارجو من السادة المهندسين الاهتمام بالمحاضرات وبالموضوع لان فعلا هتبقى استفادة هايلة وهتتعلم البرنامج بصورة جامدة جدا.


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (26 يوليو 2013)

باشمهندس وائل : هل gpm factor
ممكن تكون أكبر أو أقل من 1 فمثلا لو مبنى مستشفى كبير ووجدنا أن الحسابات 300gpm وإذا كنت أخشى أن تكون هذه الكمية قد تكون غير كافية فى ساعات الذروة فهل فى هذه الحالة ممكن أختار هذه القيمة 1.25 مثلا لتأمين احتياجات المبنى


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (26 يوليو 2013)

هل كده محاضرات البرنامج خلصت وبعدين فيه مشكلة مش لاقيين الكراك


----------



## wael nesim (27 يوليو 2013)

ياسر أشرف كامل قال:


> باشمهندس وائل : هل gpm factor
> ممكن تكون أكبر أو أقل من 1 فمثلا لو مبنى مستشفى كبير ووجدنا أن الحسابات 300gpm وإذا كنت أخشى أن تكون هذه الكمية قد تكون غير كافية فى ساعات الذروة فهل فى هذه الحالة ممكن أختار هذه القيمة 1.25 مثلا لتأمين احتياجات المبنى


ممكن طبعا نعلى ال GPM factor كنوع من الامان, لكن انت لو عندك مثلا ماكينة بتحتاج gpm اكبر من اى وحدة صحية عندك موجودة فى البرنامج هتعمل ايه عشان تدخل ال gpm بتاعها عشان يتحسب, انت هتختار نوع معين من الوحدات الصحية وانت عارف ان الوحدة الصحية دى بتحتاج كذا fixture unit وده بيترجم الى gpm ساعتها هتعمل gpm factor معين عشان يضرب فى ال gpm للوحدة الصحية دى وفى الاخر البرنامج هيفهم انك عايز تدخل للنقطة المعينة اللى متركب عليها الماكينة ال gpm المطلوب ليها, وكمان العكس لو عندك ماكينة بتحتاج gpm اقل من اى وحدة صحية وهكذا.


----------



## wael nesim (27 يوليو 2013)

ياسر أشرف كامل قال:


> هل كده محاضرات البرنامج خلصت وبعدين فيه مشكلة مش لاقيين الكراك



لسة المحاضرات مخلصتش, وبالنسبة للكرك انا مش معايا للاسف عشان الشركة اللى انا شغال فيها مشترية البرنامج فالموضوع مش فيه بمشكلة, لو عرفت احصل على كراك هرفعه فورا.


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (27 يوليو 2013)

ياريت ياهندسة تكمل بقسة المحاضرات بأسرع مايمكن


----------



## wael nesim (28 يوليو 2013)

هحاول على قدر استطاعتى


----------



## wael nesim (30 يوليو 2013)

اليكم المحاضرة الخامسة
مشاهدة المرفق SPipe - Lecture 5.pdf


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (30 يوليو 2013)

ياسلام يابشمهندس وائل كيف نشكرك


----------



## wael nesim (30 يوليو 2013)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (2 أغسطس 2013)

باشمهندس وائل أنت لما بتغيب علينا بحس أن عندى تلبك معوى


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (3 أغسطس 2013)

هل نرقم كل المواسير على الشبكة سواء كانت على أطول مسار أو غير أطول مسار؟


----------



## wael nesim (5 أغسطس 2013)

ياسر أشرف كامل قال:


> هل نرقم كل المواسير على الشبكة سواء كانت على أطول مسار أو غير أطول مسار؟



نعم, يجب ترقيم كل المواسير على الشبكة وذلك حتى يحسب البرنامج معدل سريان المياه فى الشبكة كلها وليس اطول مسار فقط, والبرنامج سوف يستنتج اطول مسار ويحسب فقدان الضغط فيه اوتوماتيكيا.


----------



## wael nesim (5 أغسطس 2013)

اليكم المحاضرة السادسة
مشاهدة المرفق SPipe - Lecture 6.pdf


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2013)

مع عجزي التام عن التعبير عن شكري
ممكن ترفع المحاضرات كمرفقات
وشكرا


----------



## wael nesim (5 أغسطس 2013)

مشاهدة المرفق SPipe - Lecture 1.pdf
المحاضرة الاولى


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (5 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## wael nesim (5 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا ليك مهندس طاهر على تشجيعك


----------



## aati badri (6 أغسطس 2013)

wael nesim قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 92438
> المحاضرة الاولى


شاكر استجابتك يانسيم الربيع


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (9 أغسطس 2013)

مهندس وائل أكمل لسه باقى D-pipe


----------



## wael nesim (9 أغسطس 2013)

لسة محاضرات Spipe مخلصتش, بعد العيد انشاء الله هكمله


----------



## عمرانوف (11 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على ما قدمت وما أخرت ..
. لو سمحت ممكن نعرف اي كود بتفضل نعتمده في الحسابات, وكيف ممكن ندخل داتا مواد المواسير الغير موجودة في البرنامج أصلا, و ايه الفرق بين أنواع Demand GPM curve


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (11 أغسطس 2013)

خدها من أفضل كود upc2000


----------



## wael nesim (11 أغسطس 2013)

عمرانوف قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على ما قدمت وما أخرت ..
> . لو سمحت ممكن نعرف اي كود بتفضل نعتمده في الحسابات, وكيف ممكن ندخل داتا مواد المواسير الغير موجودة في البرنامج أصلا, و ايه الفرق بين أنواع Demand GPM curve



بالنسبة للكود, فمثلما قال لنا المهندس ياسر اشرف كامل, اما بالنسبة لكيفية ادخال داتا للمواسير فده لسة هنشرحه, اما بالنسبة للفرق بين انواع ال demand GPM curve فاعتقد انى شرحته فى المحاضرات, من فضلك ارجع للمحاضرات تانى واذا كان لم يتم شرحها فمن فضلك ابلغنى حتى يتم شرحها.


----------



## wael nesim (20 أغسطس 2013)

اليكم المحاضرة السابعة
مشاهدة المرفق SPipe - Lecture 7.pdf


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (20 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا مهندس وائل


----------



## wael nesim (21 أغسطس 2013)

لا داعى للشكر مهندس ياسر


----------



## وائل الشال (21 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wael nesim (26 أغسطس 2013)

اليكم المحاضرة الثامنة
مشاهدة المرفق SPipe - Lecture 8.pdf


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (26 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا باشمهندس وائل


----------



## wael nesim (26 أغسطس 2013)

يا باشا لا شكر على واجب


----------



## عمرانوف (29 أغسطس 2013)

الله يجزاك الخير ويبارك فيك يا باش مهندس


----------



## wael nesim (29 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا ليك مهندس عمرانوف


----------



## wael nesim (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اليكم المحاضرة التاسعة
مشاهدة المرفق SPipe - Lecture 9.pdf


----------



## mega_018 (10 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس ويا ريت تكمل الموضوع  وربنا يجازيك خيرا


----------



## wael nesim (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انشاء الله بكرة هنزل المحاضرة التالية


----------



## abo_naguib22 (11 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## wael nesim (12 سبتمبر 2013)

اليكم المحاضرة العاشرة


----------



## ME2011 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور يا بشمهندس 
على المحاضرات


----------



## المهندس الحالم (23 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (24 يناير 2014)

في انتظار البقية

واصل يازعيم


----------



## AHMADBHIT (26 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن كيف احصل علي البرنامج


----------



## AHMADBHIT (29 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم
هل ينفع استخدام البرنامج في المشاريع الكبيرة انا عندي مشروع المضخة بترفع للخزان العلوي ثم المياه بتنزل بالجازبية للادوار وكيف ادخل هذا النظام علي البرنامج


----------



## bigengineer (17 أبريل 2014)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور اخوي


----------



## سندر سوداني (17 أبريل 2014)

لا إله الا الله السميع العليم

لا اله الا الله ربُ العرش العظيم

لا اله الا الله رب السماوات ورب الأرض

ورب العرش الكريم ،


----------



## muhsin hamza (18 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله جهودكم


----------



## asd_zxc (20 أبريل 2014)

الله يعزك ويرزقك الخير


----------



## wael nesim (11 يونيو 2014)

اسف على فترة ال 9 شهور اللى وقفتهم دول, بس انشاء الله هكمل الموضوع وهبدأ فى تكملته قريب جدا, بس اشد شوية فى موضوع ال sanitary drainage systems of plumbing وبعدها ارجع اكمل الموضوع ده.


----------



## عمران احمد (12 يونيو 2014)

فى انتظار حضرتك 
و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mhmdbeltagy (17 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فى امثالك وزادك الله من علمه لتنفع به اخوانك المهندسين


----------



## mohammed083 (22 يونيو 2014)

:20:


----------



## danzl (16 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور على هذا الدعم


----------



## eng.tamermosa (17 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## maxpaine012 (13 أغسطس 2015)

this error appear when i try to generate a report

any solution or reason for that error will be very helpful 
thanks in advance


----------



## AHMADBHIT (16 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مساح بلا حدود (18 سبتمبر 2015)

عفوا احبابي الكرام كل ما ادخل على رابط المحاضرة هذا ما يظهر لي
*ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح
*:81:


----------



## MohsenKmal (28 سبتمبر 2015)

برجاء اعادة رفع المحاضرات ارقام 2-3-4 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## prey eagle (13 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
برجاء رفع الملفات 1 2 3 4


----------



## ضياء العشرى (15 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكورين


----------



## بودى2003 (3 ديسمبر 2015)

الحقيقة أول مرة أدخل على الموضوع ولم أعرف أرى المحاضرة فكيف يكون لى ذلك مع تقديرى


----------



## MahmoudHat (25 يناير 2017)

الله يبارك قيك ؤيجعلوا في ميزان حسناتك,
الرجاء رفع الملفات 1 2 3 4 ولينك السوفوير الله يبارك فيكم.

​


----------



## masbero (20 مارس 2017)

ارجو رابط التحميل


----------



## engkafa81 (10 أبريل 2017)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن لم اتمكن من رفع المحاضرات 2 3 4 بسبب ارتباط الملف غير صالح يرجى اعادة الرفع كمرفقات ولك كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## MAH.KALFAT (28 يونيو 2017)

ارجو رفع المحاضرات 2 3 4 بالاضافه للينك البرنامج


----------



## MahmoudHat (12 يوليو 2017)

السلام عليكم,
بارك الله فيك وجعلوا في ميزان حسناتك,
الرجاء رفع الملفات 2 3 4 من جديد لمن لدية اياهم لان اللينك لا يعمل .

شكرا​


----------



## زي الشباب (2 أغسطس 2017)

الموضوع يحتاج له كوب شاي وسهره شككككككككككرا ياباشا


----------



## زي الشباب (2 أغسطس 2017)

الروابط لا تعمل هل ممكن تجديدها لتعم الفائدة الجميع


----------

